# Davydenko Bagels Ferrero for ATP Umag Crown



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Nikolay Davydenko has never surpassed the semifinals at the French Open, but on Sunday displayed his level on clay with a 6-3, 6-0 pounding of former No. 1 and French Open champ Juan Carlos Ferrero in the final at the ATP Studena Croatia Open in Umag.


----------

